

Can you hack charisma? - madkahn
https://medium.com/matter/6d0f450c09e8

======
bartonfink
Read "How To Win Friends And Influence People". It's by far the best book I've
ever read on the subject, and its suggestions are both powerful and very easy
to implement in common interactions (people respond well when you use their
names so use their names often, courtesy is cheap so be courteous, etc).

